# Can a flight 2 player be scouted by an academy



## MessiMan (Nov 11, 2016)

Can a flight 2 player get scouted by an academy


----------



## Wez (Nov 12, 2016)

Can a player currently on a flight 2 team be talented enough to be desired by an Academy team, of course.


----------



## MessiMan (Nov 12, 2016)

But in order to get on academy team you need be scouted and I don't see any scouts at flight 2 games.  How can they get seen?


----------



## espola (Nov 12, 2016)

MessiMan said:


> But in order to get on academy team you need be scouted and I don't see any scouts at flight 2 games.  How can they get seen?


Tryouts.


----------



## MessiMan (Nov 12, 2016)

espola said:


> Tryouts.


But it is impossible to get invited to tryouts.  My son is a 2004.  How do I get him invited to LA Galaxy Academy and LA Futsal Club Academy tryouts. I thought you had to be invited and I thought going forward they are not doing tryouts.  Just inviting select players to train with the team as a tryout.


----------



## younothat (Nov 12, 2016)

MessiMan said:


> But it is impossible to get invited to tryouts.  My son is a 2004.  How do I get him invited to LA Galaxy Academy and LA Futsal Club Academy tryouts. I thought you had to be invited and I thought going forward they are not doing tryouts.  Just inviting select players to train with the team as a tryout.



Galaxy had a signup tryout earlier this year, they limited numbers but some flight 2 players at least received invites to the first tryout. 
http://www.lagalaxy.com/academy/tryouts

LAFC was by invite only,  scouts or connections.
http://lafc.academy/#coach

If you're at a club that has DA or a relationship/affiliation try to work trough your coach, doc, etc and see if they would recommend your players. 

If not once coaches are assigned have your players not you contact or talk to the coach directly about what the tryout or training process are for that player.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 15, 2016)

My kid plays 2nd year in DA, before that he never played Flight 1. 
If the kid good enough, he will get noticed no matter where he plays.


----------



## Wez (Nov 15, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> My kid plays 2nd year in DA, before that he never played Flight 1.
> *If the kid good enough, he will get noticed no matter where he plays.*


While I mostly agree with this, my kid didn't get a look until I took him to an academy tryout.  That led to an invite to a scrimmage where he proved himself.  Without some extra effort, you're kid could languish in flt 2 for a very long time...


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> While I mostly agree with this, my kid didn't get a look until I took him to an academy tryout.  That led to an invite to a scrimmage where he proved himself.  Without some extra effort, you're kid could languish in flt 2 for a very long time...


 The bottom line is - you don't have to be playing flight 1 to make academy team


----------



## younothat (Nov 15, 2016)

Lower level players do make the jump, I've seen some each year that do.   Normally a growth, skills spurt or something along those lines.

Many kids never get noticed,  invites, or even know about DA.    Recruiting happens but the majority of that is existing higher level players switching teams.

Open tryouts are not used by many club for DA, the competition can be fierce intrasquad when you have 120 kids in an age group already going for 16 spots.

If you're at a club that has DA or a relationship/affiliation try to work trough your coach, doc, etc and see if they would recommend your players.

If not once coaches are assigned have your player, not you contact or talk to the coach directly about what the tryout or training process are for that player.


----------



## Juggling (Nov 15, 2016)

For a goalie, is it better for them to be on an academy or very good top tier team, or to play on a not so great team?  If the teams have great coaching, would the keeper develop more with the lower team, where he'd get lots of action and need to really help organize the defense?  Or is it better to play with a team that has a great defense and the keeper sees little action- but the quality of shots is high and speed of play faster?  U13-14 level.


----------



## midreams (Nov 17, 2016)

Juggling said:


> For a goalie, is it better for them to be on an academy or very good top tier team, or to play on a not so great team?  If the teams have great coaching, would the keeper develop more with the lower team, where he'd get lots of action and need to really help organize the defense?  Or is it better to play with a team that has a great defense and the keeper sees little action- but the quality of shots is high and speed of play faster?  U13-14 level.


Great question Id also like to know the answer to. Keepers get much more experience on clubs with poor defenses. But they get no exposure because, well, they are on a team with poor defense that doesnt win as much as a top level team that only gives up 5 shots on goal a game.


----------



## Myleftfoot (Nov 17, 2016)

midreams said:


> Great question Id also like to know the answer to. Keepers get much more experience on clubs with poor defenses. But they get no exposure because, well, they are on a team with poor defense that doesnt win as much as a top level team that only gives up 5 shots on goal a game.


I agree with you on this, it depends on what the head coaches are looking for, they might be looking at size only or they might be looking at skills, reactions or they are very strong on having a full keeper (  skills, foot skills,  voice of command) my choice would be a full keeper. But ive notice that some head coaches are only looking for size.


----------



## Myleftfoot (Nov 17, 2016)

Juggling said:


> For a goalie, is it better for them to be on an academy or very good top tier team, or to play on a not so great team?  If the teams have great coaching, would the keeper develop more with the lower team, where he'd get lots of action and need to really help organize the defense?  Or is it better to play with a team that has a great defense and the keeper sees little action- but the quality of shots is high and speed of play faster?  U13-14 level.


If your son is playing for GSA or Galaxy won't have lot's of action this or next season, but it would really be better for his in the future, GSA and Galaxy are always competing for championships.


----------



## Juggling (Nov 19, 2016)

midreams said:


> Great question Id also like to know the answer to. Keepers get much more experience on clubs with poor defenses. But they get no exposure because, well, they are on a team with poor defense that doesnt win as much as a top level team that only gives up 5 shots on goal a game.


I asked this question of my son's outside keeper coach, and he is of the opinion that really good keepers will get noticed even if they are not on top level teams.  He agreed that this wouldn't be so true for field players.   Maybe it depends a bit on how well networked the keeper coach and regular coach are?   I would think though that there must be an age where it is imperative for the keepers to be on a top team, no..?


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2016)

Juggling said:


> I asked this question of my son's outside keeper coach, and he is of the opinion that really good keepers will get noticed even if they are not on top level teams.  He agreed that this wouldn't be so true for field players.   Maybe it depends a bit on how well networked the keeper coach and regular coach are?   I would think though that there must be an age where it is imperative for the keepers to be on a top team, no..?


The players that get noticed are the ones who score lots of goals, even if they can't play a lick of defense.  The defenders that get noticed are the big-fast-strong athletes, even if they can't play lick of offense.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2016)

espola said:


> The players that get noticed are the ones who score lots of goals, even if they can't play a lick of defense.  The defenders that get noticed are the big-fast-strong athletes, even if they can't play lick of offense.


In general yes, but good coaches recognize work ethic from players in every position.


----------



## uburoi (Nov 22, 2016)

This reminds me of when I was watching the American Music Awards. I heard from my kids while watching that Drake was on one of those kids shows, so his exposure to the scene and his current popularity is not as much of a surprise. Meaning, he didn't emerge out of nowhere. There is a similarity to academy. A player can come out of nowhere, maybe AYSO or flight 3, but it may be more difficult. The game is happening faster. Decisions have to be made at a much more rapid pace. It's harder for a player coming from a slower paced game to play at that pace, as was said in an earlier post, the intensity may not be baked into the player at a young age and so there is more to get used to, especially in a tryout, which can be stressful for the kids if academy is their dream (or their parents dream). It took my son a year, and he was kind of an outlier on the team - same or maybe more speed and similar skills, but not confident, not bold, not fearless, basically the smallest. He'd rather not step initially and chase the ball later. He won't last with that mentality, but I think the coaches understand that everyone has to develop. My son played flight 1 right away, then dropped to a lower flight, then made an academy club and is angling to play academy next year if he can make it. This is all before age 10, so yeah he was young, but he was always the one with skill and a soft touch, maybe too soft, but we'll see, but not the biggest, not a goal scorer, none of those things you think of when you think of academy.

Think of job you go to every day. Not everyone is a superstar. There are many role players, but role players who are looking for an opportunity to step up, but companies need role players, that is the bulk of the workforce really. Most of the academy team shouldn't be role players, they should be more than that if they're going to be really good like some teams are, but you need players who show up, who understand the game, who will chase the ball under all circumstances, as much as you need the superstars who don't always come to training or who are too young to pass when they should but too good to be left on the bench for too long.


----------



## indyconnection (Nov 30, 2016)

Why not get the kid into the flight 1 team first, and see if he can contribute?  What makes DA so important to YOU, or is it important to your son?  Who says that LAGA or LAFCA is the better option for his development?  Ever seen a training session, or a game?  Find a good coach that understands how to develop young talent, and stick with him (or her).  I'm not saying DA isn't the best, I'm just saying it isn't the best for every kid kicking a ball around.


----------



## GKDad65 (Nov 30, 2016)

Juggling said:


> For a goalie, is it better for them to be on an academy or very good top tier team, or to play on a not so great team?  If the teams have great coaching, would the keeper develop more with the lower team, where he'd get lots of action and need to really help organize the defense?  Or is it better to play with a team that has a great defense and the keeper sees little action- but the quality of shots is high and speed of play faster?  U13-14 level.


Can you say, Claudio Bravo 
Came from a great team and has floundered in EPL.


----------



## Mystery Train (Nov 30, 2016)

Juggling said:


> For a goalie, is it better for them to be on an academy or very good top tier team, or to play on a not so great team?  If the teams have great coaching, would the keeper develop more with the lower team, where he'd get lots of action and need to really help organize the defense?  Or is it better to play with a team that has a great defense and the keeper sees little action- but the quality of shots is high and speed of play faster?  U13-14 level.


Well I can give you my daughter's experience that her biggest years of improvements in goal came playing on teams that were "lesser" ranked or lower tier for exactly the reasons you mentioned.  The first year she was bumped up to the top team, she actually had one of her worst years of development because she would only see a couple of shots a game and the coach did not play the ball out of the back (many of the top winning A teams play kickball because they have the best athletes anyway).  There just wasn't much for her to do, and when the shots finally came her way, she was far less confident and definitely not in rhythm.  My theory is that around 16 it might become more important to be a keeper on a great team, but while the kid is still developing physically, being a great keeper on a decent team is a pretty good deal and will also help build confidence because the team will really appreciate him.  Side note:  it is ok to have your keeper play on a team that has a weak defense, but we found it was awful to play on a team that couldn't score.  It's more ideal for keeper development to play with a team that can make up for any mistakes he makes by scoring once in a while.  If the team can't score, every goal he lets in will feel like death.  Just my .02.


----------



## MWN (Dec 1, 2016)

Mystery Train said:


> Well I can give you my daughter's experience that her biggest years of improvements in goal came playing on teams that were "lesser" ranked or lower tier for exactly the reasons you mentioned.  The first year she was bumped up to the top team, she actually had one of her worst years of development because she would only see a couple of shots a game and the coach did not play the ball out of the back (many of the top winning A teams play kickball because they have the best athletes anyway).  There just wasn't much for her to do, and when the shots finally came her way, she was far less confident and definitely not in rhythm.  My theory is that around 16 it might become more important to be a keeper on a great team, but while the kid is still developing physically, being a great keeper on a decent team is a pretty good deal and will also help build confidence because the team will really appreciate him.  Side note:  it is ok to have your keeper play on a team that has a weak defense, but we found it was awful to play on a team that couldn't score.  It's more ideal for keeper development to play with a team that can make up for any mistakes he makes by scoring once in a while.  If the team can't score, every goal he lets in will feel like death.  Just my .02.


This is my rationalization and experience with my 03 GK's situation (13 yr old, 2 years at GK, 5'8").  He loves his coach who is a GK coach as well.  Likes the GK training and his teammates, but predominately plays on the B team both in the field (3rd best field player) and as GK, but get's moved up to the A and 02 B team from time to time to play GK (SCDSL).   The boy takes something like 20 shots on goal per game and typically will give up 2-3 goals (most point-blank ... coming from in the box because his defenders are Rec level players that can't clear if their lives depended on it).  On the one hand, he is has progressed significantly from last year (steals ground, gets above the bar, punches well on corners, etc), on the other hand he as zero trust in his defensive line so adjusts his tactics and play style knowing he has no support (not ideal).   The unfortunate problem for this team is there is no speed and they typically get 1 to 2 shots on goal that have a chance (not counting the 3 to 4 from 30 yards out).  Its only when they have the 04' Academy players "club passed" up do they score. 

It can be demoralizing for a young GK to be on a bad team.  My kid, however, seems to brush it off and doesn't internalize giving up goals, which is good.  But, I'm left with the constant feeling that since his teammates are low level players, does he not push himself given the futility of the team's performance? 

Sooo ... I agree.  GK's can develop better on low level teams, but it comes with a few negatives depending on the psyche of the kid.


----------



## Axa (Apr 27, 2017)

MessiMan said:


> Can a flight 2 player get scouted by an academy


Join the a.c. Milan Academy. It's the real deal. My son is in it. Check them out at Rancho Bernardo community park monday 5-7


----------



## SuperNatural (Apr 27, 2017)

Axa said:


> Join the a.c. Milan Academy. It's the real deal. My son is in it. Check them out at Rancho Bernardo community park monday 5-7


No! Join Celtic instead. They're the REAL DEAL and it's cheaper!


----------



## MWN (Apr 27, 2017)

I was unaware that the Celtic Club here in Southern California had any teams in the development Academy. I know they have teams they call Academy but that isn't the same as being in the US Development Academy.


----------



## Fishme1 (Apr 27, 2017)

MessiMan said:


> But it is impossible to get invited to tryouts.  My son is a 2004.  How do I get him invited to LA Galaxy Academy and LA Futsal Club Academy tryouts. I thought you had to be invited and I thought going forward they are not doing tryouts.  Just inviting select players to train with the team as a tryout.


What position does your son play? And do you feel like he's ready to play at a higher pace. The coaching can be intense as well. They put a lot of pressure on the kids when it's game time. Do some reasearch on what Academy in your age group is developing. Don't just go based on a popular club name. Pay CLOSE attention to where players in the academy system played at.


----------



## SuperNatural (Apr 27, 2017)

MWN said:


> I was unaware that the Celtic Club here in Southern California had any teams in the development Academy. I know they have teams they call Academy but that isn't the same as being in the US Development Academy.


So what?


----------



## Fishme1 (Apr 27, 2017)

MWN said:


> I was unaware that the Celtic Club here in Southern California had any teams in the development Academy. I know they have teams they call Academy but that isn't the same as being in the US Development Academy.


For 04 in the LA area Celtic isn't part of the DA Academy system. Not sure if in the near future they will be.


----------



## Fishme1 (Apr 27, 2017)

MessiMan said:


> Can a flight 2 player get scouted by an academy


And to answer your question. Yes it is possible.


----------



## MWN (Apr 27, 2017)

OP is asking about the best way to have his kids scouted for a US development Academy team. As others in this thread have identified, one of the easiest ways to have your player scouted and or invited to an academy tryout is to play in an club with an existing Academy team. The lower-level teams are feeders for the Academy program sending their star and standout players to the higher levels including the academy.

By playing for a club and or at a level that the academy coaches do not Scout, it becomes incrementally harder to have your child identified for a US development Academy team.  The same also holds true for the ODP comma which rarely Scouts the lower-level divisions.

In sum, going back to the original question, a flight 2 player playing for a team in a club with development Academy teams has a better chance of being scouted or recommended for the DA team.


----------



## SuperNatural (Apr 27, 2017)

MWN said:


> OP is asking about the best way to have his kids scouted for a US development Academy team. As others in this thread have identified, one of the easiest ways to have your player scouted and or invited to an academy tryout is to play in an club with an existing Academy team. The lower-level teams are feeders for the Academy program sending their star and standout players to the higher levels including the academy.
> 
> By playing for a club and or at a level that the academy coaches do not Scout, it becomes incrementally harder to have your child identified for a US development Academy team.  The same also holds true for the ODP comma which rarely Scouts the lower-level divisions.
> 
> In sum, going back to the original question, a flight 2 player playing for a team in a club with development Academy teams has a better chance of being scouted or recommended for the DA team.


Jesus Christ dude wth are you rambling about?

The response was to Axa not to OP.


----------



## Fishme1 (Apr 27, 2017)

MessiMan said:


> But in order to get on academy team you need be scouted and I don't see any scouts at flight 2 games.  How can they get seen?


Constantly check for tryouts. Look up tournaments that DA teams play in. Ask your coach to go to tournaments that have DA teams playing in as well. Sometimes coaches in the DA teams watch other teams not in the system play while they wait for their game to start. Manchester City cup is coming up and I'm sure some if not ALL DA 04 teams are showing up. If you think your son is ready, take drive out there ,see some games and approach a coach with questions. If  your son wants to play DA he will have to put in ALOT of work. And you as a parent will have to commit to his DA with time and commitment. Next season DA requires a minimum of 4 practices a week.


----------



## lbgrob (Apr 27, 2017)

I would look into joining a club that has a DA program through all years not just to U14... Check out several... see what you like/dislike about the club as a whole... and then speak with a few coaches and tryout for a team in your age group (or ask about tryouts for the DA)... what I have seen is that clubs like to recruit from within... so if you are already in the club you will have a better chance (more support from other coaches etc)... Also, if you are in the club the DA team can use your player as a DP meaning they can play in up to 6 games a year with the DA team but play full time for their team (and High School)... if you are not part of the club I do not believe they can use your player as a DP...   many more opportunities are available if you are in a club that has a DA team... if that is your goal.


----------



## JJP (May 26, 2017)

Unless it's for the youngest age groups, I think it'd be a waste of time to scout flight 2 games.  There would be very few kids with the base level of athleticism needed to be an academy player.  If the player is not completely dominating at flight 2, he is not an academy level player.

TBH, except for a few teams in each age group, even the academy teams don't have enough "academy level" talent.


----------



## C.A.M. (May 30, 2017)

For the keeper question:

What is necessary is for the keeper to have great technical coaching and coaches who are willing to go through the growing pains of a keeper developing.  A great keeper developing will make so many mistakes and cost the team games just like a real defender developing will.  Understanding proper technique for efficiency and safety IS A MUST!

Each keeper has a style.  Before going for a DA make sure your keeper knows how he/she like to play and figure out to do it well.  Do that at indoor leagues, futsal and with the club and "Mexican" leagues.  Keepers need games to figure out what works and what doesn't.  

A TRUE keeper has to have no fear meaning they are a bit unhuman.  Humans think about coming out wide and blocking with the body knowing the ball may go to the face.  Keepers think make the block.  Period.  They are different breeds.  

Never wanted a keeper in the family until we had one.  Now we love it.  Definitely the hardest working position on the field.  It's been the biggest roller coaster ride.


----------



## exo231 (May 30, 2017)

Can he, yes.. but you will need to create opportunities for him to be seen. Networking, talking to the coaches can help. He'll need the exposure.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jun 5, 2017)

coaches always looking. play in a competitive league and IF your kid is really talented, coaches will come sniffing. take them to enough camps (including ODP) and theyll be found.  The elephant in the room is "Is this for you or your child?".  3-Million kids playing soccer in the US - a lil competition out there. Also some of these big clubs are about Brand Promotion, they'll always take a decent flight 2 kid and stuff them into a flight 2 team - but should they be playing flight 1? parents say OF COURSE, even club jump to do it! if your kid's coach has experience, not mr. soccer god yeller coach, trust the judgement and progression


----------

